

Google Users in China Fear Losing Important Tool - jamesjyu
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/17/world/asia/17china.html?partner=rss&emc=rss

======
quant18
One thing this article seems to miss is that Google offers a lot of tools in
which Baidu were not their primary competitor.

Google Translate comes to mind. Baidu don't even seem active in this space,
their online translator app goes to the website of some (human) translation
agency [1] who pretty clearly didn't develop the machine translation software
they're featuring on their website (based on the fact that all their language
pairs have English, rather than Chinese, as one of the components).

My guess would be that with Google Translate out of the picture, Yahoo
Babelfish probably gets most of their traffic instead -- better quality than
Baidu's provider.

[1] <http://www.netat.net/>

